# fix_prebinding failures



## kwalker (Sep 16, 2002)

Ever since installing MacOS 10.2, my system log has been filling up with lines like these:


```
Sep 16 07:28:23 Machine_Name /usr/libexec/fix_prebinding: 
    /sw/lib/postfix/smtp could not be launched prebound.
Sep 16 07:28:23 Machine_Name /usr/libexec/fix_prebinding: 
    /sw/lib/postfix/smtp couldn't be prebound in the past, and probably can't be prebound now.
Sep 16 07:28:24 Machine_Name /usr/libexec/fix_prebinding: 
    2002-09-16 07:28:24 -0600: prebinding for smtp done.
```
(I've broken long lines into two.)

Perl, pico and various other unix apps produce similar messages.

Does anyone know how I can put a stop to this?  Has anyone else been having similar problems.  (The programs work fine -- I only notice because I check my system log.)

I did a google search for "fix_prebinding".  It turned up an explanation of what fix_prebinding is supposed to do, but nothing about why it might fail in some cases.


----------



## thatch (Sep 18, 2002)

I have the same thing going on in my system log with Jag.  It seems to spend an inordinate amount of time doing this.  I've noticed that it is only non-system installed stuff that shows up, ie. grep, cut, tr, tail, .dircolors ... all things installed by fink.  Everything works great though.

I've posted about this on one other forum so far.  And nobody has even confirmed it happens to them yet.  I wonder if anybody is looking at their system log these days.

Another strange error in the system log shows up every now and then too.  I saw here that one other poster noted this one as well.  It is:

<Aug 30 16:03:09 OSXCaliber WindowServer[198]: CGXRemoveTrackingArea : Invalid tracking area 

Aug 30 16:03:09 OSXCaliber last message repeated 9 times>

This is from TazmanDman and the post is titled, "What does this error mean?".

I don't know what to make of all this.


----------



## kwalker (Sep 18, 2002)

I just installed 10.2.1, and the fix_prebinding system log entries have slowed from a flood to a trickle.  Perhaps there was a bug which prevented fix_prebinding from remembering past unsuccessful atttempts, and that bug was fixed in 10.2.1.


----------



## thatch (Sep 18, 2002)

I just did the update to 10.2.1 and it appears to have fixed the problem.  I haven't seen even one fix_prebinding in my sys log.  That a way Apple!


----------



## thatch (Sep 19, 2002)

I came home this evening and fired up the computer only to find I had no internet connection.  I restarted and internet access was back but so were those nasty system log messages again.  Uggg!  How totally strange.  Fix_prebinding, go away!


----------



## drash (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatch _
> *I came home this evening and fired up the computer only to find I had no internet connection.  I restarted and internet access was back but so were those nasty system log messages again.  Uggg!  How totally strange.  Fix_prebinding, go away!
> 
> *



Try the following command *sudo update_prebinding -root /* at a terminal prompt.  If you need more info do a *man update_prebinding*.  Of course you could also go to version tracker and look up Xoptimiser for a GUI way to fix prebinding.  HTH


----------



## emck (Sep 19, 2002)

I ran the comand that yuo sugested "sudo update_prebinding -root /" and I am still getting these errors. does anybody have a solution to fix this problem?

thanks

edward


----------



## Jon Richardson (Sep 25, 2002)

It's good to know how to fix pre-binding failures either via XOptimizer or Terminal, but I would like to know why these pre-binding failures are occurring in the first place.

There's no doubt there are more of these messages in the log since upgrading to 10.2.1 from 10.1.5 (at least for me).

Can anyone explain why they occur?


----------



## isolder (Sep 10, 2003)

More information about this prebinding stuff would be nice, I'm having it come up in my log too..


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 10, 2003)

fix_prebinding is a "background" program that is always running.  When you launch an application, it will attempt to fix the prebinding on that application if 1) the application you are launching has never been launched before, or 2) the file system has been changed since the last time the application was launched.

In some cases, the program can't fix the prebinding on the application you are launching.  It will spit out those errors to the console.  You can safely ignore the errors.


----------

